# Does my 2 year old need a carseat on an airplane?



## cynotgirl

We bought her a ticket, so she has her own seat. I wasn't planning on bringing her carseat. The airline we are flying has no 800-number (really! They don't have one! It's Skybus.)

I'm hoping ya'll can help me out here!

Thanks!


----------



## an_aurora

Ideally, yes. Besides it being much safer, I can't imagine a 2 yr old sitting still without a car seat. Will you need the seat at your destination?


----------



## nighten

Yes, please put your toddler in a carseat on the plane, and remember that the carseat will have to go next to a window so be sure to tell the people at the counter before you board to ensure you have a window seat for her.

I assume she'll need a carseat at your destination and even if you gatecheck the seat, there's a decent chance it'll get damaged in transit.

And here's a good site with info about carseats and planes:

http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/airplanetravel.aspx

Good luck and have a good trip!


----------



## Artichokie

Another good reason to have your 2 yr old in a car seat on the plane is that she may be more likely to behave well on the plane if she is buckeled in her seat. She may associate it with having to follow the same rules that you have for traveling in the car (sitting still, not screaming), whereas if she is just in a lap belt, you may find she has a harder time sitting still and using good traveling behavior.

I am a FTM, but my sister traveled with her 2 yr old and on the way home she insisted that her daughter sit in a car seat. My sister said that my niece's behavior was like night and day; when the child was free in the seat, she squirmed and climbed about. When she was in a car seat, she sat nicely and followed her car rules (no screaming or unbuckling).


----------



## JBaxter

After the age of 2 your child is required to have their own seat. I have a 4yr old and would not DREAM of allowing him to go on a plane without his carseat ( we have the radian 65). A few flights ago ( we trave 2 or 3x a year by plane) we hit some nasty turbulance I m glad he was 5pt harnesses in. He is also able to nap much better and as the pp stated he follows the "car" rules which he wouldnt if he was in just a seat belt.


----------



## verde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Ideally, yes. Besides it being much safer, I can't imagine a 2 yr old sitting still without a car seat. Will you need the seat at your destination?

Another perspective here. I agree that "ideally" yes it would be great to have a carseat but that's no guarantee that your child will sit in it. This past September we got a carseat for my 2y/o and she ABSOLUTELY REFUSED to sit in it. I didn't expect that since she sits in a carseat in the car but hey -- go figure. She just threw a huge fit. It was an overnight trip and so for the sake of everyone on the plane she sat and, luckily, mostly slept in her own seat.

Believe me, I understand the potential danger and all that, I'm just telling you that listening to her scream in a small enclosed place for hours at a time didn't seem exactly "safe" either. Hopefully your LO will be more cooperative.


----------



## LynnS6

Ideally, she should have it. If you can swing it, great.

However, I don't use ours when I'm traveling alone with the kids because I just can't handle carrying dd (3 1/2 and a hefty 37 lbs), the backpacks, the car seat, etc. through the airport all by myself. (I had knee surgery recently.) And it didn't do any good when she was 2 either. The rules for the car didn't apply, as far as she was concerned because I was sitting next to her and I don't do that in our car!

I've done the research and while it's safer on the airplane with the seat, it's not so dangerous to not have it that I feel uncomfortable. It's probably more dangerous for us to walk through a parking lot during Christmas shopping season!


----------



## cynotgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verde* 
Another perspective here. I agree that "ideally" yes it would be great to have a carseat but that's no guarantee that your child will sit in it. This past September we got a carseat for my 2y/o and she ABSOLUTELY REFUSED to sit in it. I didn't expect that since she sits in a carseat in the car but hey -- go figure. She just threw a huge fit. It was an overnight trip and so for the sake of everyone on the plane she sat and, luckily, mostly slept in her own seat.

The good thing, though, was that at least is was there in case of an emergency, you could have put her in the seat. What did you do with the car seat when she wouldn't sit in it?


----------



## Sierra

I posted on this subject in another similar thread recently posted here (it was since moved from this forum over to the family safety forum):
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=812921


----------



## Logan's Mom

To answer your question, it is not required by the airlines to have a child in a carseat.


----------



## fairyandgnome

I travel alone with ds alot.. and I never take a car seat on the plane.. I had to do a gate check with it one time and that was crazy.. I had ds on my back a cloth cooler,diaper bag, and camera bag and the car seat in tow.. that was the most horriable thing ever. Although I will say.. I saw a couple traveling once with twins.. they had the best idea. They straped their carseats to luggage rollers with the children in them.. it worked wonders for them.. and way cheaper than buying one of those car seats made for travel. I may try that for this next flight.. I think a car seat is a good idea for long flights.. if your child will be still and sleep in it. good luck on your trip!


----------



## LynnS6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cynotgirl* 
The good thing, though, was that at least is was there in case of an emergency, you could have put her in the seat. What did you do with the car seat when she wouldn't sit in it?

It stayed strapped in the seat and she stayed in my lap. It wasn't ideal, but I didn't bring it on the return trip. I checked it with the luggage and we were all happier. She was OK sitting in the regular seat with my arms around her for take-off. (The noise of the plane taking off freaked her out - she actually climbed out of her harness!)


----------



## cynotgirl

Thanks for the info everyone. I was always kind of wierded out by a baby not needing to be in a carseat, but just went with it. The "When in Rome" mentality.

I'll be bringing her seat, and hoping she'll sleep soundly in it for our overnight trip!

Happy holidays to all...


----------

